# e-sword



## bigheavyq

what do you think of e-sword? 
it is a free download.


----------



## ANT

I LOVE IT!!!!

I have used it for years. It's the best bible program I've ever had. (Free or Bought)

[Edited on 3-30-2006 by ANT]


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by bigheavyq_
> what do you think of e-sword?
> it is a free download.


I like it. It can't do some of the fancy things that some use other programs for, but for the things your average layman (ie., me) would need, its great.


----------



## blhowes

Have you used it? How do you like it?


----------



## Scott Bushey

If you cannot afford Bible Works, it is the next best thing.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

For the money... you can't beat it :bigsmile: 
I think it is a great program. You can actually spend money on programs that do not offer nearly as many features.

It is definitely worth downloading 

In Christ,

Brian


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

It is what I use. Lots of stuff to add on also. You can also go to other sites and they have modules to add on.

Other off site modules

[Edited on 3-30-2006 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## Arch2k

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> It is what I use. Lots of stuff to add on also. You can also go to other sites and they have modules to add on.
> 
> Other off site modules



Thanks for those!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

Now it is even better!


----------



## caddy

E-Sword is awesome. Bibleworks doesn't have near the addons that E-Sword has....


----------



## Civbert

E-Sword is great! I have it on my Pocket PC too. The Pocket PC modules are still huge, so you'll need a large memory expansion - I think all of them would requirer 200 MB or more.

I use the desktop version all the time. 

And the website is extremely fast. If a download is going slow, it's your connection, not theirs. On a really high speed connection you can download the modules very quickly.

The only problem - and one I think they are trying to fix or considering fixing - is you can't get the NKJV bible (or NIV). You CAN get the ESV! But to get the NKJV, e-Sword would have to allow you to buy some sort of copyright protected secure modules. I suppose that would entail reprogramming some of e-Sword. Right now, you can only get public-domain or unsecured modules. I got the New American Standard(r) Updated Edition Exhaustive Concordance of the Bible
with Hebrew-Aramaic and Greek Dictionaries
by a payment to The Lockman Foundation, but the module I got is not really secured or protected from copying. You simply promise not to give away copies to others.

Once e-Sword get copy protected modules, I will quickly get the NKJV and maybe some others. 

It has a huge collection of free modules (dictionaries, commentaries, concordances, and other books that come in as "topic notes". I've been very pleased with it.

http://www.e-sword.net/downloads.html


----------



## bened

e-sword is a great program, indeed. The best free one to be had for sure (w/all due respect to online bible, but e-sword has surpassed it In my humble opinion). I also say "thanks" to Martin for the link. Didn't know stuff like this was out there.

Also, caddy's comment is well-taken and correct in that BW doesn't have the add on's like e-sword. However, I would add, as a long-time user of both programs, that comparing the two is an apple v. orange scenario. BW is unapologetically a "one-trick pony", and a fair investment at that. e-sword is a free, jack of all trades - type program.

For working w/just the text itself (especially in greek and hebrew), e-sword doesn't compare, nor was it intended to. BW's speed and search capablilites are w/o peer (though i've heard gramcord is strong as well). BW also incorporates grammars, lexicons, and other language tools that others - including Logos, which I use and affirm as well - don't. BW is an awesome program. 

Conversely, for using shareware resources, commentaries, etc along with strong's and tsk and basic search capabilities, e-sword is a gift to the body of Christ. It boggles my the mind what this can do - and all for free. I've been using e-sword alongside BW in my Sunday PM sermon prep in Ps. 119. What a help and blessing it's been!

(BTW, for an inexpensive but solid software alternative, check out SwordSearcher (http://www.swordsearcher.com/). 

Praise the Lord for the great resources with which He has blessed us!

[Edited on 3-30-2006 by bened]


----------



## Pilgrim

E-Sword is much more intuitive and user friendly than Online Bible, in my opinion, but it does take up much more disk space. 

I was fiddling with my antivirus software yesterday and realized it had quarantined several Online Bible files as being infected. Not sure if those were "official" or "unofficial" files.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Great resource. Also, check out the library at http://www.ccel.org. You can download many great works on PDF.


----------



## Arch2k

How To Build Up Your Library On The Cheap


----------



## BobVigneault

No Josh, e-Sword is only availabe for the PC and Pocket PC. I have Bible Reader on my Palm.


http://www.freechristiansoftware.org/palm.htm


----------



## Scott Shahan

Thanks for the info guys; didn't realize that e-sword was just as good as bible works!


----------



## Pilgrim

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> It is what I use. Lots of stuff to add on also. You can also go to other sites and they have modules to add on.
> 
> Other off site modules
> 
> [Edited on 3-30-2006 by puritancovenanter]



Those files are now at this site: http://www.pastorthroop.com


----------

